

Show HN: MiteDaily.com - document achivements and share moments of you child. - mitedaily
http://www.mitedaily.com/?hn

======
BadCookie
Two pieces of advice:

(1) Consider choosing a different name. The word "mite" has a negative
connotation for some people. For example, I am allergic to dust mites. Mites
are gross, microscopic bugs that poop on everything and make me sick. :(

(2) Get someone fluent in English to proofread the copy on your home page. I
have a young son, so I am in your target demographic, but the ESL gives me
enough of a bad impression that I probably would not give you my email
address.

Good luck! It sounds like it could be an interesting product (although I'm not
sure I understand what it is, exactly).

